# Anyone find alcohol makes you feel better?



## eladamrine

Anyone find that you feel loads better after having alcohol? Like after a few drinks all your anxiety and worries slip away, and you are able to do things socially you never would be able to do normally? Like at a party recently I got drunk and i was able to carry on a conversation with a girl and even hooked up. Normally i'd be so anxious and timid i'd barely be able to utter anything and just pretend i'm busy doing something else. I'm not saying that you should become an alcoholic, but it raises the interesting question if we do have something interesting to say but its just the fact we're so damn nervous all the time and worried about what people think that makes our mind go blank and what we say to come out as weird.


----------



## Fairyxo

It's really not good to drink with SA, those feelings are not good because they do lead to alcoholism.


----------



## lars

.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I've hit both extremes. Sometimes I'll feel extremely happy and willing to talk, not self conscious at all. Other times it makes my anxiety 100 times worse. It depends if I'm surrounded by a group of people I know or a bunch of strangers.

I've also had times where the day after drinking I'll be hungover but in a extremely sociable and comfortable mood. I really wish I could bottle up that feeling.

I think it shows that there's clearly some kind of chemical imbalance in our brains. Not that alcohol is the answer, but maybe that medication can help.


----------



## mud

*dutch courage*

dutch courage works most of the time
at first anyway
I only drink when I'm feeling good already so that it doesn't feel like its becoming a crutch. That leads to trouble.:no


----------



## Black Dog

Drinking with friends is fun, but I find alcohol is pretty much useless for making myself meet new people. I actually find drinking a ton of coke makes me a lot more outgoing though. For some reason, the caffeine calms me down instead of making me more nervous.


----------



## Hoofservant

Drinking does allow me to loosen up and feel like I can be my authentic self in social settings. Which feels great at the time, but once I sober up I'm so remorseful and end up spending the next day analyzing every word my drunk self said to everyone. That's why I haven't wound up an alcoholic. So far.


----------



## mooseknuckles

Hoofservant said:


> Drinking does allow me to loosen up and feel like I can be my authentic self in social settings. Which feels great at the time, but once I sober up I'm so remorseful and end up spending the next day analyzing every word my drunk self said to everyone. That's why I haven't wound up an alcoholic. So far.


Haha I'm with you. Drunk dialing gets me in trouble too.


----------



## BabyBlue123

To steven:

I've also found that with drinking, its either one extreme or the other.

As well, the day after drinking, I usually feel really sociable and calm too! It's quite weird.


----------



## imt

Royce said it best.



Royce Da 5'9" said:


> I'm married to a bottle of Petrone, wearing a wedding dress.


I feel very confident after drinking.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

When I was a lot younger, I used alcohol to help me break out of my shell like at parties. After awhile, I just didn't like the feeling of using something that was contributing to not being myself. I started to just be myself, and at least that made me feel better.


----------



## sanspants08

imt said:


> Royce said it best.
> 
> I feel very confident after drinking.


Lol! Yup. I have a history of getting myself into severely stupid situations while drunk, but nonetheless, I still love the booze.


----------



## Chrysalii

It's odd for me
It lessens the anxiety, but I feel like crap. Kind of like watching someone push me down a cliff and being forced to watch (out of body experience not included).
Or like unleashing a wild dog. Not much you can do other than let it run it's course and clean up the mess. 
Or in hopefully better chosen words, I'm aware of my intoxication and the implications of it, but am helpless to stop it.


----------



## Seven Island Suite

I feel i'm only my true self when inebriated. i drink to feel normal in social situations. other people are completely out of control when wasted, i feel like my anxiety level drops to normal proportions of everyone else when they are sober so i'm still in control. is it any wonder i drink so much.


----------



## mjatte

it helps A LOT. I don't get really drunk, just enough to get a good buzz. one thing that annoys me is how everyone can smell alcohol right away, even if I have just 2 drinks..


----------



## Traci

I'm so much more relaxed when I drink in a social setting, it's nice but I don't make a habit of it. I dunno if I'm more social, I'm just more comfortable I'd say.


----------



## endtroducing

Alcohol definitely helps bring that anxiety level down. Sometimes to the point where I can become way too friendly and obnoxious. It's not always liquid courage though. Yea, I could have a couple drinks and be very loose around friends, orr I could have like 8 in me at a big party, and still feel really self-conscious.


----------



## Biscuit

it makes me so happy. That's why I like it mostly. I'm still anxious though, just in a more normal way. I will talk to people without a second's thought (not overly chatty..i often feel like Im the quietest one there) but I'm so annoying because i'm always telling the people i'm with that people will hear us. i have such a deeply ingrained fear of people thinking badly of me that I told my friend about 15 times in 5 mins 9and quite loudly too) that people think we're being rude. i'm pretty sure at that point I was being louder than her but whatever.

The problem with drinking, I have realized, is that too often you forget what you do/did, but remember what everyone else said or did...meaning they know what you said when you let your guard down (fun fun fun for SA brian to freak out over the next day). Sparingly, it's ok. I'm actually usually the one who fakes taking a drink/keeps an eye on how much I've drunk because I hate blacking out (same reason).


----------



## Biscuit

endtroducing said:


> It's not always liquid courage though. Yea, I could have a couple drinks and be very loose around friends, orr I could have like 8 in me at a big party, and still feel really self-conscious.


I've found this before. I've been super uninhibited with just a few drinks when i'm at a friend's house, but I was out somewhere recently and drank a bunch but just became crap at coordination. mentally, I felt the same (which was wonderful...i still fall down but i dont get to think its funny)


----------



## agape

I have found that personally, my SA ceases to exist once i've had a few drinks. Completely disappears. hell, once i've had a few drinks i'm walking up to random girls in clubs and getting with them, something that I doubt I could ever do sober.
However, the more drinks I have (to make me feel more confident), the more depressed and lonely I feel if i'm alone in my bedroom when I get home, and boy, i've had some borderline suicidal moments in the past.
In fact, the only times i've cried in my entire life have been when i've been drinking and am alone in my bed.
So, to conclude, alcohol in my experience has it's good and bad points.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I feel better after a couple of drinks of beer but doesnt mean I AM better. so much for my emotional reasoning/


----------



## Madison_Rose

Be careful. Down that road lies alcoholism. 

For me, no, it makes me worse. If I drink, I get progressively sillier, louder, and more obnoxious. Then I throw up. Then I sober up, remember what I said/did, and cringe horribly. And that is why I don't drink any more.


----------



## LucienCarr

Hoofservant said:


> Drinking does allow me to loosen up and feel like I can be my authentic self in social settings. Which feels great at the time, but once I sober up I'm so remorseful and end up spending the next day analyzing every word my drunk self said to everyone. That's why I haven't wound up an alcoholic. So far.


It's nice to know I'm not the only one who does that.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Alcohol has helped me do so many things that I would have never been able to do sober, The more I drink the less anxiety I have and I actually become quite social.


----------



## bezoomny

Sobering up after a night of drinking always gives me an intense feeling of paranoia. In addition, Klonopin and liquor gives me blackouts. And apparently I am a _very_ affectionate drunk, which is frightening.


----------



## LFC

I definitley use alcohol to help my social anxiety but I find I can go one of two ways, either makes me alot more social or can make me get very depressed/melancholic.

These days I can usually tell which way I am going to go based on my mood before I start drinking.

I think there are definite dangers of alcoholoism and drug addiction for social anxiety sufferers.

Luckily I have not gone down that path and hopefully I won't in the future.


----------



## homesick

i wish. it just makes me vomit. 

:tiptoe


----------



## PickaxeMellie

My anxiety always goes away after a few drinks, but it's never just a few drinks. Why? Because that's the only time I feel at ease, the only time I'm funny, the only time I don't care what others think. Never mind that people are only laughing at my obnoxious comments because they are drunk too. Never mind that guy isn't really attracted to me. Never mind I'll be sick as hell tomorrow. Why should I care about that?

Yeah, one of these days, my anxiety is going to lead to alcoholism if I don't watch out. Oops.


----------



## belle33

If I have one beer or one glass of wine it almost completely alleviates my anxiety. Just one. Any more than that and I pass into social butterfly, then that quickly progresses to drunk girl all too fast. I like to have a glass of wine in the evening once or twice a week. I don't considered myself an alcoholic, but I am aware that I am self medicating. I can say that I like the side effects of alcohol much better than the side effects of any anti-depressant/anxiety med I've had before.


----------



## ChoirBoy

YES! When I'm a little tipsy, I feel really good, like I'm sorta the king of the world. I get more talkative and I'm not afraid to act foolishly (which is mostly an act that I put on to sorta mask the fact that I'm normally shy)


----------



## Neptunus

Alcohol gives me a euphoric feeling and I get very huggy. But the day after makes it not worth it!


----------



## kos

Sometimes I get headaches from a day of anxiety and general thinking so I drink a 6 pack and it seems to take care of the headache for awhile and the physical symptoms of anxiety.


----------



## theCARS1979

for anxiety ,for me redwine would be the best thing to drink
Steve


----------



## SMS1981

*Alcohol hmm....*

Well it depends on the environment and who Im around. If I'm with my party friends, when I drink I find myself to be more social and brave to talk to others but when I'm with people like me, who are withdrawn and shy and nervous and all, then I'm even more cautious if that makes sense.... :um oh and it also depends on what I am drinking too


----------



## recluse1

Yes, alcohol helps me relax and able to carry out conversations. I am able to open up and tell something about myself, which in turn help others relax too. When Im sober, some people can sense my anxiety when I'm talking to them and they get anxious too, creating a lot of silent gaps during conversations.


----------



## millenniumman75

A good number of alcoholics are using it to mask social anxiety, or any kind of anxiety. That is the problem - we don't get to the issue underneath. Whether we like it or not, if we want to get a handle on our anxiety, we have to learn the skills in working through how to manage it.


----------



## Sapphiress

drinking is really the only thing that helps me to feel better.. alcohol is the solo that can make me think I'm almost normal or content. there's some alcoholism on my dad's side of the family so I need to be extra careful. I've blacked out many times and went through periods where I felt the anxiety and doom was so severe that I had to drink in order to socialize. I wrote a poem about it one day lol, had a job interview the next day and was ok.. I wrote another poem about trying not to become an alcoholic a couple years ago. 
I think that drinking is sort of like cheating at life.. sadly, it's what most of my peers do.. I want to do it too, but I want to be comfortable without it.. And I get horrendous hangovers, wherein I usually feel a lot more anxious and pitiful than usual. hmm so I guess I just wanted to say that alcohol helps me to feel better but it's a sketchy thing


----------



## ktbare

I guess it just makes me able to actually be around people without panicking and actually speaking, I don't really know if it makes me feel any better deep down, I'd much rather be able to function without getting wasted.


----------



## anxiousgirl79

I do not have a problem with being social. I have an anxiety problem. If I am in a panicky state, alcohol makes it much worse, and a drunk panic attack turns almost into psychosis. So IF I do drink, I make sure I'm in a normal state of mind and not self-medicating.

Be careful if you are mixing alcohol with either Antidepressants or Benzodiazepines. I'm sure you know that can be a deadly cocktail.

Kaley


----------



## notcoolzeus

Yeah, that's pretty much how I function in society. I can't hang out with anyone unless it's to drink. I become comfortable but I wish it made me happy. Someone mentioned that they get this euphoria feeling but that just isn't me. I'm jealous, I really am. If I get euphoric it's because I drank WAY too much and I'm not gonna remember it anyway. If only I could be on painkillers 24/7. Now THAT's some euphoria.


----------



## Hello22

Yes definitely, and i would love to always remain in my tipsy/drunk state forever, i'm a fun person when i've only drank a few cans.

However, like everything fun in life, it comes to an abrupt end the next day, and reality hits. This is the hardest thing for me imo, as i get depressed after the fun, so that is the only thing that stops me from consuming alcohol regularly


----------



## keemosabi

To the OP: Yes. So much so that if I were of age, I would likely drink every day. Now it's just when I can.


----------



## plan B

I don't recommend alcohol for SA. I drank a 12 pack almost every day after work and more on weekends, for about 20 years. The panic attacks got so bad I had to stop drinking. Now I have PAWS (post acute withdrawals). Look it up, it is awful. Confusion, dizzy, memory problems etc. PAWS makes SA many times worse. I am sober 77 days now and I still feel hung-over every day. Although I can say every day seems a little better. I don't know the answer for SA but I wish I never picked up a bottle. Also read "Am I hearing things" in 30+ forum. That's what happens when you drink too much. Good luck.


----------



## arnie

Alcohol is too obvious. I have a stash of vicodin and i've been popping one everytime before I go to class. It makes me feel happier and more talkative for a few hours.


----------



## Daft

It does, but there's a very, very thin line between "happy drunk" and "grumpy drunk" for me. Fortunately (?), there's another line to be crossed into the territory of "drunk that won't shut up."


----------



## Catnap

I try to be cheerful and fun-loving on my own, but having a buzz makes me act very jovial I've noticed, though it might depend on who I'm with. I do not like to get drunk though because I don't want to start bawling about things from the past like I did last time. That was embarrassing and I couldn't make it stop.


----------



## LDR

I love drinking. Sometimes it seems like the only time I am really happy is when I'm drunk.


----------



## borbiusle

Yeah, it turns off that nagging/worrying part of my brain for a brief while and lets me enjoy the moment.


----------



## SummerBreeze

borbiusle said:


> Yeah, it turns off that nagging/worrying part of my brain for a brief while and lets me enjoy the moment.


^^same it relaxes me and I talk a little more then I would without it so I like it but still dont get drunk to the point where I dont remember anything the next day.


----------



## alex9498

I feel amazing when I have a couple drinks, but if I have one too many then it's all bad..it gets really bad lol


----------



## quietyounglady

It helps loosen me up, but it isn't a permanent miracle cure for my SA


----------



## E Raul

Alcohol reduces my social anxiety significantly. Of course, we should try to avoid consuming alcohol often, because alcohol screws up your liver and other organs if you're addicted. In my view, consuming alcohol in only extremely few occassions can't hurt. 
I am going to separate the health issue with the anxiety issue, however. Alcohol is great for my anxiety. I give less of a damn and talk more.


----------



## shabz

ive been fully functional while drinking, like you said, talked to girl i thought to be 'way out my league', and started dating! but then as soon as they realize im not always like that, the relationship quickly dries up.

but on the other hand, me personally, alcohol is a coin flip, sometimes i get the social affect, others (esp, when in a bar or club with loud music, maybe when i cant hold the conversation) i seem to get overly defensive, maybe even aggressive.

it all subjective really, at the end of the day. it depends on your personal situation, and how you think about yourself.

for me, it all depends on the circumstance. there's nothing wrong with drinking socially, at all, it helps if anything (as you said) as long as your not in a situation where, provokes the negative side of it.

and @agape, (just read your comment after writing this) i think your probably right. at least in my experience at least.

but then again ive never been diagnosed, but i have a history that has seemed to complicate things.


----------



## Echohaze

I'm convinced alcohol makes anxiety worse in the long run. You end up using it as a crutch and eventually can't even consider functioning socially without it


----------



## Robert777

Yeah, until you develop alcohol addiction. It used to take away my anxiety for a few hours and then for days my anxiety would be through the roof. Out of the frying pan and into the fire. Trust me, social anxiety disorder makes life hard enough without adding alcohol addiction to it as well.


----------



## mark555666

Alcohol makes me somewhat buzzed but its certainly no cure for SA problems.


----------



## thephantommenace

Drinking never makes my anxiety worse but it can make my depression worse. It turns you into an overly sentimental idiotic mess and you might say things you'll later regret.


----------



## hyena

Seven Island Suite said:


> I feel i'm only my true self when inebriated. i drink to feel normal in social situations. other people are completely out of control when wasted, i feel like my anxiety level drops to normal proportions of everyone else when they are sober so i'm still in control. is it any wonder i drink so much.


This is exactly how I feel. I feel trapped within myself when I'm sober during social situations. Like there's a tiny me bashing at my clenched teeth trying to come out. When I drink I feel the way I usually do when I'm alone or in the comfort of my own home around my mom. Which is pretty out going and spontaneous. I know it's not healthy but....well ya know.


----------



## KelsKels

I hate the way alcohol tastes, but it helps a TON. I feel totally normal and social. When I drink a lot I really come out of my shell and talk to anyone. I just hate drinking it. Lol.


----------



## lost91

They don't call it "Liquid confidence" for nothing


----------



## evelyn11

Alcohol actually makes me worse.. like when I'm getting drunk and I start losing control of what I'm doing and saying makes me feel on edge and then I end up doing something stupid and then the next day the embarrassing flashbacks come, I read the cringey texts that I sent and I see the embarrassing photos that I've been tagged in on facebook and the anxiety just gets too much so I don't drink anymore. I prefer to keep a clear head so I can be in control of myself.


----------



## andytenshi

It does help, but I still don't drink very often. which is odd considering I always have a lot around me since I brew beer as a hobby.


----------



## Appleberry

Sometimes it helps, sometimes it doesn't. If I'm already in a very stressed/anxious state of mind when I start drinking I sometimes feel worse and very panicky. If I'm only a little apprehensive it helps a lot. It does mean that I rely on alcohol at parties and it's very frustrating that people prefer me when I'm drunk. If i was around my closest friends, I act very similar sober to how I am after a few drinks, so it's sad that I can only be myself around others when I've been drinking.

But anyway I think it's a good sign that people feel better after drinking. It proves that we all have the social skills and can interact with others, the only only problem is the anxiety.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Being drunk always makes me feel horrible afterwards. All the horrible memories make me cringe and feel bad about myself and I worry a lot about realistic or unrealistic repercussions. I always fear I did something that people can't forgive. Even though I'm the most harmless guy in the world. So obviously I don't drunk much these days. As a kid I think it harmed me a lot without realizing, being drunk I mean, not drinking per se.


----------



## Craig91

Yes and no.

It does whilst drunk. However afterwards I'm always anxious for 2 or 3 days.

I really don't like this thread. It's idiotic to suggest that alcohol is a tool to address social anxiety and by posting this you are suggesting to people to may be desperate and willing to try anything that they should drink lots.


----------



## NoHeart

Getting drunk is NOT fun alone... it's actually extremely depressing because you can't focus on anything that's fun to do solo.


----------



## aquilla

Hmmm, for some weird reason it doesn't work for me - I just get even more emotional. Once I was drunk and not alone,were speaking about something random, when a though of complete misery stuck and I just broke out into tears and the person who was also there was really surprised.


----------



## Coat

I really really really don't recommend this.

Two years ago I started using it as a crutch in social situations and thought it was great as I could go out and talk to people when I otherwise wouldn't. However fast forward to last year I had built up a tolerance to alcohol and I had to drink more to achieve the same effect. 
At the worst point I had a hip flask on me most of the time to deal with any form of anxiety. When you need a drink or two to even do something like go to college it becomes a problem (especially when you're expected to operate power tools)

People started to notice this and some friends started to joke about me being an alcoholic, and now some others cant trust me enough to go out drinking with me anymore. I can hardly talk to those people anymore because of it, despite only drinking one or two bottles a month now.

Another thing to note, if you suffer from depression, its better to stay off drink all together. I have scars from nights I was drunk, alone and miserable - another reason I hardly drink now.


----------



## karunaji

Yesterday I tried social drinking again and it didn't help to overcome my anxiety even at the slightest. For some reason it is not working on me. What was even worse that when I got home I felt really hopeless and miserable at night. 

I can only envy all those who can use moderate amounts of alcohol to feel better at least temporarily.


----------



## NoHeart

I have to admit though, it gets you through those boring family gatherings alot quicker ;D


----------



## theCARS1979

Yeah, I drink from time to time. Its only temporary and should not be used every day. It would become addicting


----------



## sheblushed

my religion doesn't allow me to drink alcohol and i don't really see the point in drinking... when you smell it the first time it smells horrible, no one likes the taste, so why do it. but i've thought about it still and i can see people would drink to make themselves feel better. and yeah, people loosen up and are more comfortable, that's what my friend says. and well that is cause it makes your mind not work properly and you're less conscious and all, so that makes you feel more comfortable. soo i guess if people hate their social anxiety and drink to make themselves feel better, it could lead to alcoholism, so i wouldn't suggest drinking.


----------



## Phlow

Alcohol only makes things worse. It's probably the worst drug known to man. And it's legal status makes it all that much more harmful.


----------



## PerfectDark

karunaji said:


> I can only envy all those who can use moderate amounts of alcohol to feel better at least temporarily.


depends what you mean moderate? I think in my case it's a little more than moderate.



eladamrine said:


> Anyone find that you feel loads better after having alcohol? Like after a few drinks all your anxiety and worries slip away, and you are able to do things socially you never would be able to do normally? Like at a party recently I got drunk and i was able to carry on a conversation with a girl and even hooked up. Normally i'd be so anxious and timid i'd barely be able to utter anything and just pretend i'm busy doing something else. I'm not saying that you should become an alcoholic, but it raises the interesting question if we do have something interesting to say but its just the fact we're so damn nervous all the time and worried about what people think that makes our mind go blank and what we say to come out as weird.


Thats the main reason for me to drink (and also normal people), ok i also like the taste and don't mind the other effects that much.



karunaji said:


> I can only envy all those who can use moderate amounts of alcohol to feel better at least temporarily.


depends what you mean moderate? I think in my case it's a little more than moderate.

About alcoholism: Maybe some are more susceptible but for me it's self-medication and I do it maybe once every 2 weeks maximum. whats the difference to taking benzos before a party?
I agree it's not a solution and alcohol makes you more depressive but I don't think I could every become an alcoholic...the SA itself hinders that (being recognized drunk at work would be like extremely humiliating no?) besides not even wanting to be drunk mostly.


----------



## loumon

My anxiety calms down with a couple of drinks.


----------



## VickyJane23

Yes, although i have to be quite drunk for all my anxious feelings to disappear, if it's only a few then they are still there. It's like I'm a different person when I'm drunk, I can be myself and I don't have a worry about what comes out of my mouth, I love that feeling of freedom! However it is bittersweet knowing it's poison I have to put through my body to feel that..


----------



## karunaji

PerfectDark said:


> About alcoholism: Maybe some are more susceptible but for me it's self-medication and I do it maybe once every 2 weeks maximum. whats the difference to taking benzos before a party?
> I agree it's not a solution and alcohol makes you more depressive but I don't think I could every become an alcoholic...the SA itself hinders that (being recognized drunk at work would be like extremely humiliating no?) besides not even wanting to be drunk mostly.


This article has arguments that often alcohol and benzodiazepines among other causes can generate anxiety. Even if one is able to calm his anxiety by moderate drinking, it can have a rebound effect. It is suggested to stop drinking before undergoing therapy.

Once every 2 weeks seems quite low and probably irrelevant in your case though.


----------



## momogitiramisu

i carry a small bottle of alcohol in case of social emergency.
i don't use it often. but in some social settings, i rather be drunk than become social loser. being social loser is a real pain, which I've been through many times in the past.
hangout with large groups of people, have presentation in front of authoritative people, social settings with lots of teasing, is when i have to use alcohol to melt me and break my shell. it become like a drug i cant live without. luckily i don't meet those situations above often, so i don't become too alcoholic.


----------



## LittleEarthquakes

Yeesss.


----------



## deadgirlrunning

Alcohol really only makes me feel better if I'm socializing with people who are more inebriated than I am. I also have less anxiety talking to really drunk people because I assume they won't remember what I said the next day (yes, I know how bad that sounds).

I've also gotten into a nasty habit of drinking alone when I'm really anxious about the way my future is going to turn out (I tend to envision the worst possible scenarios), then feeling like crap the next day.


----------



## AgentDitalini

Oh, I am glad this thread exists. My work days have been so difficult that I am thinking of resorting to alcohol to see if it helps. I tried drinking an energy drink once since an acquaintance said it makes her extra bubbly and social, and wanted to see if it had the same effect for me. It didn't....
I have a hard time approaching people, starting conversations, making eye contact, even asking for important things. Since alcoholic drinks have been reputed to lower inhibitions, it seems like this would work. I'm going to give it a try for tomorrow, wondering what kind would be my best bet~? lol


----------



## pavane ivy

Yes, but over indulging in alcohol regularly would be a dangerous road for me to take. There's a history of alcoholism on my Dad's side of the family.


----------



## ihavesocialanxiety

*This*



Seven Island Suite said:


> I feel i'm only my true self when inebriated. i drink to feel normal in social situations. other people are completely out of control when wasted, i feel like my anxiety level drops to normal proportions of everyone else when they are sober so i'm still in control. is it any wonder i drink so much.


^ This


----------



## teopap

When I get a good buzz (not drunk) from alcohol, I can feel how it is not to have social anxiety.
I feel like a normal person, talkative and zero anxiety. Xanax is not even close to the alcohol perfection.


----------



## nightloser

Seven Island Suite said:


> I feel i'm only my true self when inebriated. i drink to feel normal in social situations. other people are completely out of control when wasted, i feel like my anxiety level drops to normal proportions of everyone else when they are sober so i'm still in control. is it any wonder i drink so much.


Exactly. I always see people on fridays at the bar drinking and getting buzzed after just a few beers..me howewer requier about 2 glasses of whiskey and 2 beers at least to actually star feeling calm and sorta good...Then again I am a semi alcoholic..


----------



## nightloser

Of course it does..in fact i'm drunk right now, just like every other night..


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat

while your partying with the alcohol in your brain, its kicking ### and wrecking your guts and liver. its a very deceptive drug. at some point you be drinking to relive the stress caused by drinking. I call it closing the loop. some call it the downward spiral.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

eladamrine said:


> Anyone find that you feel loads better after having alcohol? Like after a few drinks all your anxiety and worries slip away, and you are able to do things socially you never would be able to do normally? Like at a party recently I got drunk and i was able to carry on a conversation with a girl and even hooked up. Normally i'd be so anxious and timid i'd barely be able to utter anything and just pretend i'm busy doing something else. I'm not saying that you should become an alcoholic, but it raises the interesting question if we do have something interesting to say but its just the fact we're so damn nervous all the time and worried about what people think that makes our mind go blank and what we say to come out as weird.


yes the anxiety does go away after a few drinks but conversation wise I still can not say much. Obviously exposure and practice are your best answers to anxiety problems not the alcohol. In fact you will probably say things you will regret because you wouldn't otherwise say them.


----------

